# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Green Gradient Button Request

## youssarian

I don't have much, if any, graphical skills. Nor do I have much of anything in the way of graphical design programs. So I turn to the gifted hands of our DreamViews artists.

What I would like is this: an image that can be used as a button. It will be used repeatedly in a vertical menu that links to various sites on my website. It'll be something like this:

Home Page
Ajax Chat Room
Project 1
Project 2
About the Author

and so on. I would like it to be gradient green, starting at #008000 (which I believe is 0, 128, 0 in RGB notation). I'd prefer it to get lighter as you go down, but if it gets lighter until the center then gets darker towards the bottom, that's also cool. Lastly, it would also be wide enough that there would be a few pixels between the first and last letter of the link and its respective side of the button image, although if that needs tinkering I'm sure I can play with the CSS code.

Thank you!

----------


## MementoMori

comment and let me know what you like/dislike

----------


## youssarian

It's a bit lighter than I had hoped. Here's the website that I want to put the buttons on. I'd like for it to start at the same color of the background. But nevertheless it's very good!

Ooh, and I forgot to mention this. I'd like the edges to be rounded, if that would be possible.

----------


## Spenner

Err, something more like this?



Hopefully PNGs can work for it, otherwise a GIF will have to do for rounded corners that have transparency.

If it's too round/too big in any way I can resize it and whatnot. And change the tones if need be.

----------


## youssarian

Meh, I think now I may have to go to the Tech Talk section  ::D:  I tried using that as a background and instead of getting that as it looks right now I just got the top part displayed in a row 3 times. Maybe bring on the GIF?

----------


## Spenner

o_O odd.

Here's the GIF though

----------


## youssarian

Probably something wrong on my side. That image has the same problem.

----------


## Spenner

Hmm. Well I'd have no idea of what's wrong, so I'd ask someone in the tech section or whatever :/ it's probably something minor.

----------


## youssarian

Well, thanks to both of you!

And nevermind, I figured out the problem. I didn't give the image sufficient space to appear. Durr @ me.

----------


## Spenner

No problem, glad to help.  :smiley:

----------


## youssarian

*Sigh and facepalm*

Can I get that in gray (#808080/128,128,128) to white (#FFFFFF/255,255,255) please? I downloaded a piece of software ("Helios Paint") but it's beyond my comprehension with it. Thank you again.

----------


## Spenner

Sorry for a later reply-- didn't see this until now >_>

but sure thing, if I remember this tomorrow morning you'll get it straightaway then  :Cool: 

EDIT by the way, was that just gray to white or gray to white to gray? I'll do both just in case.

Here's just a bunch of different ones:

----------


## youssarian

Awesome. Utterly awesome.

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

> Awesome. Utterly awesome.



I know that this is extremely late and this also isn't what you asked for, but I think you will like it anyways.

----------

